# Experience share negative cycle - prickling



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello ladies, 

I know that the cycle after a negative can be a little messed up, so rather than drive myself crazy, I was hoping that some of you might let me know what your cycles were like.

My period started on my OTD 3 weeks ago and I'm a week away from my next period.  It's hard to remember what a natural cycle was like as we've had two cycles since December, I'm really feeling like I did during our cycle though, when I was on progesterone and clexane.  

During the last couple of days, I have had loads of twinges around my uterus, kind of tickley and prickling.  Sometimes they seem to shoot up to my belly button.  This morning it (day 20) it has been pretty constant.  It's not uncomfortable as such, it doesn't exactly feel like cramps either, it's almost like pins & needles - just in my uterine area  .

I'm sure that this is just a weird build up to my period, I don't remember ever getting it before we started IVF though.  I'm sure that the drugs are out of my system by now, so is it just a strange after effect?  Have any of you had similar? xx


----------

